# Made a Golf Club Lamp for a friend.



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Been making these on and off for many years. Just for a friend, now and then.

Old golf club....piece of green felt...cut off from a piece of mahogany....and a slab of plywood I had laying around. Cut off a golf grip, and slipped it over the threaded rod. Had the lamp electrical gear in a drawer.

richg99


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I love it


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

That is pretty cool. Nice work.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks. You can often find those clubs at Church thrift stores, Salvation army, etc. richg99


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

very nice


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

pretty cool. thanks for sharing.


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

I like it!


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Very cool - you could even go a step further & put a ball on the opposite end.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice,,


----------

